# Truck Racks



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm looking into a front rack for my 2010 GMC Sierra truck. Full size rack wanted with options like cutting board and bucket/water holders.

Shooter was the man but he's not building racks anymore. Need some recommendations.

Who Is building a quality rack?

What is the best mounting method? Thinking receivers in place of existing tow hooks.

Thanks!!

Tommy


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

It may be a little far for you, but Reynolds Racks in Delaware is the top of the line ... 302 834 7418


----------



## jocoscout (Jan 12, 2012)

I had a friend of a friend build a custom rack for my truck and I love it. I would suggest going with aluminum if possible for the weight savings. We thought about doing a single hitch up front but instead went with a two receiver system and I really like that, there is no side to side wobble at all! My buddy removed the tow hooks and inserted two 2" receivers in place of them on his 2500 Silverado. On mine we went with class 2 (1 1/4") receivers and welded them onto the tow hooks so I can have the rack on the truck and still pull someone/ get pulled (more likely) out of the sand. I've attached a pic of the receivers on the truck so you can see what it looks like.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Plattinum Products makes racks of various sorts. Quality seems very good. 

http://store.plattinumproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6


----------



## REELHMMWV (Aug 8, 2014)

Tommy,

I run racks on front and back because I don't like coolers in my vehicle. I have the Anglers Fish-N-Mate Surf-Mate on back and Surf-Mate Jr. on front. Both purchased from Ginger (gotta give Frank's a plug) for $360 and $320 respectively. Both are single point mounts. The way I made them firm was by drilling an additional hole in my receivers so they would accept a locking J-Pin which ... (again) Ginger will sell ya for somewhere between $25 and $30. The locking J-Pins are not cheap but they make the single point mount as sturdy as any double point mounts I've seen. My rear rack carries a 105 Yeti (that aint light to start with) with 80 Lbs. of ice and a 5 gallon militaty water container (another 40 Lbs.) in the main tray. I have five gallon (add on) bucket holders on each side, a removeable cutting board and approximately 12-14 rod tubes. The long and short is...it's pretty heavy when fully loaded but it don't wiggle. I even had one embarassing occasion when I had to stand on the loaded cooler (another 225 Lbs.) to free a 12' rod from an obstruction...and still rides extremely firm.

Just so you'll know...none of the racks did anything to help my distance casting. I had to rely on...well...you've probably figured it out by now.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tommy not sure if Burt is spending much time in the shop anymore but if you can get him to do it, he's a top notch welder... he's up here in Sneads Ferry right behind the Exon on SF road... 910-330-1262...


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Not sure if Shooter is still building racks, but he did mine with the tow-hook receivers. Very simply, we removed both tow hooks, and bolted 2" receivers(bought at Northern Tool) right into the existing holes. Very sturdy construction. I just use two 1/2" bolts with lock-nuts to lock the rack into the receivers. This rack is on its third truck, Chevy to GMC to Ford, and the receivers all bolted up fine. You may have to add washers or shims to level it out to your liking. Will be on HI Oct 25-Nov 1, look me up and you can check it out.


----------



## wintersun (Sep 7, 2014)

Rodrack.com - Fish-N-Mate company which makes top quality products. I have their sand spikes and one of their beach carts. Lots of different rod racks to mount to a vehicle.

They make a way to mount the beach cart with its 6 rod holders on a platform that attaches in turn to a hitch receiver. Lets you truck along with the cart holding gear and an ice chest and rods as far as you care to go and then remove the cart and wheel it further down the beach.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Hi Tommy, This is who I recommend and if you would go any place else you'd be selling yourself short.
Give him A call and I promise you'll get what you're asking for and then some


----------

